# Anyone having ringing in ears?



## happymamma

There's absolutely no sound in my house, after 1am here and everyone is sleeping. But, its so quiet my ears are ringing?!? Its pretty loud, and I know its coming from in my ears. I can even hear my pulse. Is this pregnancy related, or am I just getting old :shrug:
Anyone experiance this?


----------



## Mabythistime

Did not want to r&r...but I dont think its cos you getting old..haha


----------



## suzimc

Its the after effects of the 5 kids before they went out! xxx


----------



## Maple Leaf

I sometimes can hear my pulse in my ears but usually only when I sleep on one side, so I turn over. Dont think it's pregnancy related though because I've always had it. Not had any ringing though.


----------



## happymamma

Suzi :rofl: You always know what to say!


----------



## suzimc

I always know the wrong politically incorrect and usually rude thing to say!! Been working for the last few days non-stop how are you? x


----------



## Jtiki

I don't have any ringing ... but I do have constant "clogging." Not sure what the correct term is, but that feeling you get in an airplane where your ears just seem to get stopped up.


----------



## alison29

Tinnitis can because by TMJ, too much advil or aspirin, permanent damage from listening to music to loud. I have had it since child hood I just ignore it.


----------



## happymamma

Well, it's since gone away! But, I cought a bad cold so maybe it was some wierd symptom of it? 

Suzi, lol,.. Im doing ok, been busy here too with thanksgiving and laundry for my family of 7! How've u been?


----------

